# A different albino what?



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I just picked this guy up the other night. It was sold to me as an Albino Eureka Red but I'm thinking from pictures that its an albino Ruby Red. I'm really trying to figure this out as I am deciding what Jake or if I should put another in my 125 if this one is truly a Eureka.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The Fins Certainly Don't Look Like A Jacobfreibergi Type, So Probably Not A Eureka. I Couldn't Say For Sure That It's A Rubescens Either, Though. You'd Probably Be Alright To Add A Jake, But As With All Additions To An All-Male Tank, Be Prepared To Make The Necessary Adjustments Should Things Not Work Out.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably a hybrid that is not even a pure Aulonocara. I don't see any reason to call him a Jacobfreibergi, thou who knows what is in the mix.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree, and think all you can really say about this fish is that its an albino Aulonocara.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, in that case I am glad that am doing an all male tank. I think its a very good looking fish for an Albino.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Fire fish or Dragonsblood Peacock.

http://www.lakemalawicichlids.co.uk/php ... =17&t=2716

.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Bowfront said:


> Fire fish or Dragonsblood Peacock.
> 
> http://www.lakemalawicichlids.co.uk/php ... =17&t=2716
> 
> .


Nope, it's clearly an albino, which firefish are not.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Bowfront said:
> 
> 
> > Fire fish or Dragonsblood Peacock.
> ...


Firefish or Dragonsblood cichlid can come in albino form as well. Google it.

.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

If it helps at all, although I doubt that it will as there are so many speculations as to exactly what hybridizations made the dragonblood or firefish as well as albinos obvious color similarities, this fish does have a little bit of a blue cast over it and this is under two 4100s, a 6700k, and a 10K. Of course one would think that this was just a reflection of the 10k bulb but I noticed it in its fins and whatnot at the store which is a very poorly lit mom n pop establishement that had only normal incandescents every once in a while in it. Strangely enough they pride on not having hybrids as a norm, rarely getting ob peacocks in unless requested and I have never seen a dragonsblood there for the last two years, unless of course this is what my albino is. I am very new to peacocks and haps though and am just trying to keep my chances of tankmates working as high as possible by trying to identify anything questionable.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Bowfront said:


> nmcichlid-aholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bowfront said:
> ...


Was Just Comparing To The Photos In The Link You Referenced, Which Aren't Albino. Sure, Firefish/Dragonsblood Can Be Albino, But Who's To Say Where The Albino Gene Came From In A Fish That's Hybrid To Begin With? As With The Albino The OP is Asking About, The Albino Form Of Almost Any Species Calls Into Question It's Purity, And Makes An Accurate ID extremely Difficult.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This fish could have "Firefish" hybrid genes and have been bred back with Aulonoacara. Really, there is virtually no end to the combinations of hybrids they could create. Really, I think this is going to be like Koi to some degree, where they endlessly combine mixes to see what they can get. Some fish might end up interesting looking and sell, while you also get a lot of duds. What is sad is when the wild races become extinct, the hybrids will be all that remains of these hundreds of species.


----------

